# Looking to buy my first bar.



## Crubeo (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi guys new to the forum so Hi from me,

I've recently decided the home gym life is the way i want to go as I've had enough of not getting the Rack when I want it(queue throwing my toys out of the pram). Been looking at this bar for my setup.

Olympic needle bearing bars | United Kingdom | Gumtree

They also have a Facebook page so I've managed to find out the bars are rated to 800kg and 185k psi tensile strength with a 3 year Warrenty . Looks pretty good but have never heard of them so thought this was the ideal place to hear any opinions.

Dan


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Texas power bar is where it's at


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thought this was a thread about sourcing weed

I'm out


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thought this was a thread about sourcing weed
> 
> I'm out


Me too. haha


----------



## Crubeo (Jun 15, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Texas power bar is where it's at


Yea, I don't have the £360 that they cost so looking for a cheaper alternative that isn't god awful. I've decided to go for it, hopefully that decision doesn't bite me in the ****.


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

I've got this one and I can't fault it.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weights-bars/bars/olympic-bars/olympic-bar.html


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Im looking to buy a proper bar also I have just bought a power rack but my normal bar is too small to fit in, are the cheap ones for £50 on ebay any good? Funds for gym equipment low after buying rack, or should I wait and buy a better one?

Olympic Straight Barbell 7ft 7' Foot 86" Weight Lifting Bar + Collars | eBay


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

first thing i thought was 9bar...dont know why i dont even smoke green :lol:


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bora said:


> first thing i thought was 9bar...dont know why i dont even smoke green :lol:


Bet you made a tidy profit though!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

stens1 said:


> Im looking to buy a proper bar also I have just bought a power rack but my normal bar is too small to fit in, are the cheap ones for £50 on ebay any good? Funds for gym equipment low after buying rack, or should I wait and buy a better one?
> 
> Olympic Straight Barbell 7ft 7' Foot 86" Weight Lifting Bar + Collars | eBay


Does seem cheap but hey that's China for ya.

I've been using the one which came with my powerhouse rack a few years back.

It's likely the exact same bar.

I don't understand how some bars can cost so much money!!!


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Does seem cheap but hey that's China for ya.
> 
> I've been using the one which came with my powerhouse rack a few years back.
> 
> ...


Same here but you normally get what you pay for but with all the regs out there I'm sure it should be fine for what weight I am pushing, I'm no beefcake yet!


----------

